# joint compound on concrete wall



## skuter1 (May 25, 2011)

does joint compound adhere easily to concrete blocks as in a basement or is painting more practical?


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

skuter1 said:


> does joint compound easily to concrete blocks as in a basement or is painting more practical??


 whatcha talkin about willis.:huh: i think that you may have left some wording out..


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, it will adhere.

There are certain steps you need to take though.

First, don't even attempt it if that concrete is damp on the other side, IE if it's an exterior foundation wall. Next, your mortar joints may be a problem down the road. If they crack, your finish will crack. If you are hell bent on doing this, skim the entire block surface with Concrete Fill (and imbed sheets of fibreglass mesh for insurance), then skim with regular drywall compound.

My advice.. laminate 1/2 drywall to the blocks. You can use Taping Compound as adhesive.

Dan


----------



## J3daiah (Jan 4, 2022)

dberladyn said:


> Yes, it will adhere.
> 
> There are certain steps you need to take though.
> 
> ...


----------



## J3daiah (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm trying to re-finish the surround of an old "coal window. I initially used Portland to fill in the cracks and low spots. Should I use drywall mud over the Portland; or just leave it that way and paint over the Portland?
Thanks for your input, if you will;
Sincerely J3daiah


----------



## J3daiah (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## J3daiah (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## J3daiah (Jan 4, 2022)

Any suggestions?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Joint compound is water soluble so if it gets damp it will deteriorate and loose it's adhesion to the concrete. Paint would be your best bet unless you want to fur out the wall for drywall.


----------

